# Borneo Sucker Help!!!



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

my borneo sucker became paler in color , they are in a 5 gallon tank , their sizes are 1.5 inches or lower , i provided some plants and some algae sticking on the plants as well as fed with fish food .... They became whitish they are normally blackish in color the day i bought it , i bought them 3 days ago... i changed the water yesterday because it got smelly , i replaced with a cycled water from our fish pond , ph is 7 , ammonia and nitrite 0 , nitrate 40-60.... what is wrong ( is pale color a sign of stress or what?? i saw some of them trying to nibble a little food , so i placed a ghost shrimp and a bristlenose pleco to clean up some of the left overs.... what is wrong!! i have a airpump with airstone the current is fairly strong..... i placed some plant decors .... are they hungry?? i have a tank here really brownish green covered , should i transfer them there so that they can eat or no?? pls help why are they pale


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not the best fish for a small aquarium..small tanks have too much temperature fluctuation.

they are from the far east and not really from borneo..they like cool fast moving water..temps in the low to mid 60s..in an aquarium a powerhead would be very beneficial.they are omnivors.make sure they get some veggie flake or pellets.
if your tank isn't cycled or filtered you are going to have a real problem with them..
they need really clean , heavily oxygenated water.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

lohachata said:


> not the best fish for a small aquarium..small tanks have too much temperature fluctuation.
> 
> they are from the far east and not really from borneo..they like cool fast moving water..temps in the low to mid 60s..in an aquarium a powerhead would be very beneficial.they are omnivors.make sure they get some veggie flake or pellets.
> if your tank isn't cycled or filtered you are going to have a real problem with them..
> they need really clean , heavily oxygenated water.


hi i got him a strong airstone and the current is very fast moving lol all the food is getting mixed like a blender (flakes) , btw the size of the sucker is 0.8 inches small the biggest one is 1 inches.. , by the way i got a 15 gallon tank , but it has mollies and 1 inch bristlenose in there and a couple of ghost shrimps is it ok to mix them?? i can place a strong airstone and spongefilter.... for oxygen and some plants.. will it suffice?? and also i dont have extra powerhead anymore  , can i just clip the airstone on the top of the tank so it can make like currents?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

adding the airstone is good ; but they still need much cooler water...all of the other fish need warmer water while the loach needs the temps to be in the low to mid 60s...
max size for the loaches is somewhere around 3" so they don't get too big..makes them better suited to a slightly smaller tank such as the 15 or a 20 long.
come winter time when things get much colder they will be happier..


----------

